# Heteroxenia polyps



## Steph (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank that has cycled. I t has 20 pounds of live rock, two mexi turbo snails, a pepermint shrimp, and a condy anemone. It has been running for about 4 months and all water parameters are good. I woould like to add a heteroxenia polyp and a damsel and a chromis and a sand sifting star to my tank, woould this be a ood idea?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Go Ahead, No sand sifting star


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Why not the SSF?


----------

